# Your 10 MAC eyeshadows that you have to have....



## K&T Makeup (Mar 7, 2009)

I am a professional makeup artist and I am always building my kit. I have been swaying back and forth about which brand I want to be in my kit the most and I have decided to go with M.A.C, for several reasons. The first being that if I ever need something NOW, I can always go to one of many MAC stores that are local, however with Yaby and such I have to order them and sometimes with all that life has going on I simply forget something until the last minute...so with all this being said and the fact that I am fairly new to the MAC world..I have to know the Top 10 eye shadows that you HAVE to have...I appreciate your help


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 7, 2009)

I only have 30 or so e/s, but out of my collection:

-Satin Taupe
-Woodwinked
-Amber Lights
_Coppering
-Cranberry
-Copperplate
-Parfait Amour
_Goldmine
-Ricepaper
-Vanilla


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

I dont own many, and most are LE but here goes anyway ~

Wintersky
Moth Brown
Springtime Skipper
Newly Minted
Carbon or Black Tied - either or does it for me
Satin Taupe - MUST have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Humid
Wait Til Dark
Next To Nothing
Romping


----------



## K&T Makeup (Mar 7, 2009)

You ladies are wonderful. I know that I want to get Satin Taupe, Vanilla, Ricepaper, and Carbon (have to check into Black tie) but beyond that I am stuck. I want to have the basics to create basic natural looks for all and then start getting my pretty pretty colors later and just use the palette that I have for that. Slowly transitioning to MAC is going to take me a minute...


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 7, 2009)

nylon
vanilla
woodwinked
espresso
embark
amberlights
carbon
indian ink
cranberry
all that glitters


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 8, 2009)

Nylon
Juxt
Embark
Lucky Tom
All That Glitters
Twinks
Clue
Club
Vex
Black Tied


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 8, 2009)

Soba
Embark
Folie
Espresso
Brown Down
Shadowy Lady
All that glitters
Carbon
Top Hat
Twinks


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 8, 2009)

-sable
-all that glitters
-expensive pink
-tempting
-shadowy lady
-vanilla
-satin taupe
-carbon
-shroom


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

here goes: Gesso, Carbon, Espresso, Soba, Omega, Cork, Brule, Nylon, Cement, Femme Fi, Shadowy Lady, Coppering, Bronze, Soft Brown, Fig, Samoa Silk, Bamboo, Kid, Intoxicate, Corduroy.. these are my go to for neutrals.  I would start with these and add on the gazillion colors and pigments which are available


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2009)

I only have 20 over e/s 

Here are my favourites 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Carbon
- Humid
- Shimmermoss
- Tilt
- Shroom
- Bio-Green
- Knight Divine
- Sable
- Freshwater
- Gorgeous Gold


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 8, 2009)

Satin Taupe
All That Glitters
Amber Lights
Jest
Humid
Nocturnelle
Star Violet
Shale
Sumptuous Olive
Woodwinked


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *K&T Makeup* 

 
_You ladies are wonderful. I know that I want to get Satin Taupe, Vanilla, Ricepaper, and Carbon (have to check into Black tie) but beyond that I am stuck. I want to have the basics to create basic natural looks for all and then start getting my pretty pretty colors later and just use the palette that I have for that. Slowly transitioning to MAC is going to take me a minute...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PLEASE look at Blanc Type before you get Vanilla. They're very, very close in colour but Blanc Type is smoother, easier to work with and has much better colour payoff.

Humid is another particular shadow that I absolutely adore.


----------



## shirinnnnn (Mar 8, 2009)

nylon
shroom
sushi flower
girlie
naked lunch
parfait amour
nocturneille
stars n rockets
honeylust
moonflower


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 8, 2009)

Shroom
Carbon
Mulch
Embark
Amber Lights
Saddle
Swiss Chocolate
Satin Taupe
Sable
Soba

As you can see, alla of them are neutrals!|


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2009)

woodwinked
shroom
gleam
beautiful iris
sketch
plum dressing
steamy
humid 
club
black tied
silver ring

that's 11 but i use these shadows the most out of all of mine!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Woodwinked
Patina
Vanilla
Femme Fi (BBR collection)
Sketch
Humid
Electric eel
Espresso
Silver Ring

...I could go on and on and on


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are the essential neutrals in my opinion:
Vanilla
Carbon
Soft Brown
Satin Taupe
Woodwinked
Dazzlelight
Amber Lights
Embark

and have at least 2 brighter colors such as:
Shimmermoss
Swish


----------



## poker face (Mar 8, 2009)

Woodwinked
Espresso
Soft Brown
Carbon
Shroom
Satin Taupe
Sushi Flower
Humid
Stars N'Rockets
Vellum


----------



## Lapis (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw 1 person list naked lunch, do not sleep on this colour! naked lunch is a must have.

Others on my list would be
carbon
deep truth
humid
femme fi
cranberry
amber lights


----------



## geeko (Mar 9, 2009)

My must have list (Darn...10 is too short a list for me. I have too many favourites)

ok..i'll list out 5 brights, 5 neutrals all from the perm collection

*Brights*
Freshwater (this is a very lush blue... i love it)
Aquadisiac 
Swimming
Gorgeous Gold
Electric Eel

*Neutrals*
All That Glitters (my favourite...this is such a versatile color)
Naked Lunch
Retrospeck ( i noe i noe..this is a lustre..and this is glittery. BUT i love this
for highlighting my brow bones)
Vanilla pigment (do pigment count???)
Woodwinked e/s


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

My list:

Espresso
Carbon
Vanilla
Nylon
Satin Taupe
Humid
Aquadisiac
Swimming
Electric Eel
Parfait Amour


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 10, 2009)

all that glitters
shroom
satin taupe
swiss chocolate
expensive pink
era
symmetry
woodwinked
folie
jest

ETA - have to add tet-a-tint!


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 12, 2009)

Must have neutrals IMO are:

Woodwinked
All That Glitters
Shroom
Naked Lunch
Carbon
Swish
Crystal
Folie
Tete-A-Tint
Girlie


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's mine in no particular order:

Freshwater
Goldmine
Blanc Type
Humid
Stars n Rockets
Expensive Pink
Deep Truth
Graphology
Embark
Solar White (sorry this one is LE)


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Mar 13, 2009)

gesso
copperplate
tete a tint
rice paper
wedge
satin taupe
trax
sumptuous olive
smut
carbon


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 13, 2009)

Vanilla
Crystal Avalanche
Aquadisiac
Star Violet
Bright Sunshine 
Bio-Green
Woodwinked
Beauty Marked
Humid
Satellite Dreams


----------



## radarlove (Mar 13, 2009)

Soft Brown
Brule
Blanc Type
Saddle
Naked Lunch
All That Glitters
Sketch
Haux
Jest
Honesty


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 13, 2009)

Swish
Cranberry
Blanc Type
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights
Gold Mine
Violet Pigment
Dark Soul Pigment
Tan Pigment
Moth Brown


----------



## shmooby (Mar 14, 2009)

woodwinked
blanc type
vellum 
parfait amour
expensive pink
wedge
chrome yellow
clarity
smoke and diamonds (want it back!)
shroom


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 14, 2009)

Ricepaper
Sketch
Soft Brown
Bronze
Vex
Espresso
Vanilla
Saddle
All that glitters
Fiction


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on starting a kit and being in the industry! =) 

Colors: 

carbon
gesso 
espresso 
ricepaper
nylon 
satin taupe
club 
parfait amour
humid 
freshwater 
amber lights 
passionate


----------



## Stage Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_PLEASE look at Blanc Type before you get Vanilla. They're very, very close in colour but Blanc Type is smoother, easier to work with and has much better colour payoff.

Humid is another particular shadow that I absolutely adore._

 
Agreed...Blanc Type is wonderful!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 17, 2009)

Espresso
Shroom
Woodwinked
Amber Lights
Humid
Expensive Pink
Cranberry (I actually like Falling Star better but Cranberry is in the regular line)
Sketch
Print
Patina


----------

